# Good 357 magnum medium power load



## Panther67 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey everyone. I just aquired an SP101 with a " barrel. I'm really impressed with how ruggedly built it is. Can you suggest some good medium powered target loads for this revolver? Much appreciated. BTW, other handguns of mine include SIG P226 9mm, Ruger P345 .45 , and S&W model 586 357 magnum.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

For target shooting, I'd choose 38 Special loads. They are much less abusive in the small pistols, and generally less expensive. (They function fine in your 357 Mag)

Keep some 357 Magnum around for defense, and shoot a FEW to see where they impact, but stick with cheap 38 Special for plinking.

JW


----------



## Panther67 (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks-much appreciated


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Medium power load? 
Are you reloading or buying off the shelf?

For target or defence? (hunt/outdoor defence = full power START load)

A .38sp loaded to MAX approaches +P pressures in a lot of recipes.

Depending on your recipe/data, some .357m START loads are a tad more pressure wise than 38sp +P.

If you are looking for a target load, the proir advice is good. Keep the chambers clean too (shorter cases than .357m).

If you are looking for a defence load- *indoors*?: most any START load, the .357m will cost you your hearing. And if you miss, your roomie or neighbors may get an nasty surpise.

Home defence? Select your home defence load carefully, thers's some really good options in 38sp.

Target stuff? Too many options to list. A lot of ranges sell reloaded ammo- I use the 38sp stuff up like it's going out of style and save the brass then reload my own recipe when I get 500 or more cases.

Animal/outdoor defence? full power .357 Magnum START/factory tailored load w/ a good solid HP, 158gr +. Heavy bullet, lot's of slow burning powder, magnum primer. Big BOOM, stuff falls over dead.


----------

